# Afghan training forces likely to be scaled back



## GAP (19 Feb 2012)

Afghan training forces likely to be scaled back
  Article Link
NATO to conclude review next month on the number of advisers needed for job
 BY MATTHEW FISHER, POSTMEDIA NEWS FEBRUARY 18, 2012
  
Cuts or changes to Ottawa's politically sensitive contribution to NATO's training mission in Afghanistan are probable after the alliance concludes a review next month of the number of advisers it needs and where it needs them.

Adjustments to the training force's laydown, including the disposition and skill sets of some Canadian troops is "likely, but what the effect will be is undetermined as of yet," said Maj.-Gen. Mike Day, who commands the 920 Canadian trainers in Afghanistan and is double-hatted as the senior NATO officer responsible for training Afghan security forces.

Asked whether Canada's training force would begin to shrink in numbers in the fall, which is the raging scuttlebutt among some of the junior ranks here, the former commander of Canada's Special Forces replied: "That is not my decision. That is very much a policy decision. I am a very big believer that the senior Canadian military leadership should not lead that debate. We should provide options. We should provide impact consequence statements including our viability. And then our country should decide .

"We are walking through a very deliberate analysis right now that I will have completed by early March. It will determine what elements we are going to ramp off and when. We will do this with our brother Afghans and do it in a deliberate fashion so that we can put in place the things that they need to be in full control."
More on link


----------

